# DAX Index



## wavepicker (12 January 2008)

Has anyone used the Bradley Model at all??

The following chart has the Bradley Model(Larry Pesevanto) with DAX Index as an overlay. 

Look how well the model has fit over the price action. Although the trend is currently heavily down, according to this (other timing tools I use are also saying similar) a low could be just around the corner.

Food for thought!

Cheers


----------



## Ann (23 December 2018)

Gosh, no-one is charting the DAX. I know Tech/a trades it so I thought I would give it a quick glance to see how it was travelling, not that it would matter to Tech/a as he swings both ways, so to speak! 

Look what I found, a very rare chart pattern called a Three Peaks and Domed House. I decided to count it out a la Bulkowski pattern site just to be sure.

I am wondering if this is an omen or something if it is so rare? Dunno, don't care, just like the shape.


----------



## barney (23 December 2018)

Ann said:


> I am wondering if this is an omen or something if it is so rare? Dunno, don't care, just like the shape.




Start selling when it gets back to around 11,700 ish ….


----------



## Ann (31 December 2018)

barney said:


> Start selling when it gets back to around 11,700 ish ….



.......If it gets back up there barney. 
A line of resistance at its shoulder level for the Head and Shoulder pattern comes in as a resistance at around 11,500, it has tried to push back up twice at that level and failed. I am seeing a potential support line at around 10,300. 9808 is the Fibonacci 38.2% retracement level which may well offer some support. If this is doing a Fibonacci retracement, it looks as though it has quite a way to fall.


----------



## barney (31 December 2018)

Ann said:


> I am seeing a potential support line at around 10,300. 9808 is the Fibonacci 38.2% retracement level which may well offer some support.




Couple of possible projections based purely on percentages.  I'll be very surprised if the 11700 doesn't get re tested over the next few months after the current bottom is formed …..  Too early for the "big bang" 

If we get a rally back to the 12700 region with no improvement in world fundamentals over the next year or so, the Dax and everything else could turn up some very lucrative Short plays.


----------

